# For old times sake and Eddie's 15 user names.



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

something reminded me of this today and for those who never saw it and those who'd like a bit of funny. 

Eddie aka Maddman used the names swagger and gentleman here. The Captn' started a thread

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ead-stories-thecaptn-aries1-adventures-3.html

and i played along. 



Little Wing said:


> It was a cold, dreary afternoon when the  Captn' ambled off the dock and toward his favorite drinking  establishment. The first leg of the journey had been arduous and he was  looking forward to a night with the lovely Bella. He planned to take out  his 4 month thirst on some fine whiskey then keep her up 'till dawn  doing all the things he'd hungered for while at sea.
> 
> Fate had other plans.
> 
> ...





Little Wing said:


> The Captn' was good at instilling the proper  amount of terror in a foe and his twisted mind had, in a similar  situation involving the rape of a dear friend's daughter, devised both  the perfect mind and body revenge for men like Aries 1. The sudden pain  and it's sadistic means of delivery had once more sent Aries into a  brief unconsciousness. The Captn' quickly blindfolded him and let into  the cabin a team consisting of the two men who had assisted in the  torture of the rapist from days past. The donkey was harder to procure  but one was quickly found and brought aboard. The Captn' quickly dressed  and headed for the home of his wealthy prisoner hoping the information  he had been given earlier in the bar was accurate.
> 
> Aries 1 was roused from his stupor by the most agonizing pain he had  ever felt tearing at his backside. It wasn't surprising given the girth  of the magnificent tool he had spied between the Captn's mighty legs but  what _was_ surprising was how his assailant brayed like a donkey  every few thrusts. His pubic hair had appeared much softer Aries thought  and by God the balls slapping against him must be massive.
> 
> ...





Little Wing said:


> Swagger and Gentleman were not the type of  blokes the Captn' usually would associate with but for jobs like this  the two bastards were so easy to predict they just added to the victims  confusion and misery. It wasn't long before they were exchanging uneasy  looks and swallowing nervously. Gentleman was the first to carefully  pull the donkey away and offer his cock up for Aries to work on. Aries  mistook the change in size to mean he wasn't doing a good enough job so  fearing for his asshole he tried even harder. Swagger rubbed his  erection through his pants and anxiously awaited his turn. It wasn't  long before Gentleman's thrusts turned frantic and he blew a huge load  down Aries eager throat. Gentleman pulled away and Aries thought his  torment was over until he felt a hard cock pushing it's way into his  mouth. Until then he had thought the stories he had heard about this  Captn' fellow were exaggerated but damn, there was no stopping him. He  opened his mouth again and started to suck with an almost inaudible  whimper. How long was this torture going to last? And, he wondered, if  while being assaulted his cock was hard as a rock and he wished for 1  free hand to jerk it, was he actually being raped?





Little Wing said:


> Having thoroughly ravished one daughter the  Captn' disentangled himself from the oh so willing limbs of the three  girls and stood to take in the sight of them. They were every bit as  lovely as their father was hideous and by now he had surmised that the  report that they were virginal was also true. Ah, how to proceed how to  proceed. By his command the two as yet intact sisters were willingly on  their knees before him being introduced to the fine art of providing a  man oral pleasure. Their luxurious tresses caught up in his powerful  hands as he guided them. Their ministrations were at times sweet and  delicate and at other times wild and hungry. The sisters communicated  silently, their beautiful eyes queuing the other so that their motions  were in perfect harmony. The Captn' thought how lovely they would look  devouring his seed but after so many months at sea he longed to unleash  his gorged cock deep in the warmth of one of these women. He chose the  one who seemed less hesitant to try fitting his massive cock into her  virginal chalice and entered her from behind as she bent forward holding  the bed railings. He eased into her slowly letting her body adjust,  feeling her hymen give way, and then began fucking her righteously when  her hips began to push in rhythm with his thrusts. As he fucked her he  kissed the two other sisters and smiled at their little breathy moans.  He was thankful for the potion and thankful morning was still a good  while off.
> 
> "Oh Captn'," the moan was soft and drawn out as if the speaker savored  his name on their lips and held it not wanting to part with the sheer  pleasure of saying it in their ecstasy. "Oh Captn'," Aries 1 moaned  again. His ass had adjusted to the donkey's club-like cock and with each  thrust Aries was nearing that orgasm he had thus far been deprived of  this horrendous evening. While his daughters moaned the Captn's name so  too did he. While the Captn' tenderly kissed the lips of the girls as  they softly formed the sounds of his name the donkey just brayed and  thrust harder as Aries clenched what was left of his sphincter around  the thrusting cock in his ass and climbed through the pain toward  release. The donkey was having to maintain an awkward position in very  odd circumstances so orgasm was far off for him. He kept thrusting and  braying while Aries 1 reached a shuddering orgasm then began to cry in  shame. By the time the donkey finally ejaculated his copious fluid into  the fat mans anus the Captn' was simultaneously releasing his load in to  the last of what had been Aries 1's virginal daughters.





Little Wing said:


> As the sun peeked over the horizon Swagger  and Gentleman set the donkey free along the shore both secretly  twitching at the anus wondering how it would feel to be pleasured by the  beast. Aries 1 was asleep and snoring, crusty with a mixture of sweat  and semen. The Captn' was bidding farewell and giving promise to return  to three rosy cheeked women very sad to see him go.
> 
> The Captn' looked at Aries 1 still splayed out on his table. By the  looks of things it had been a very long and tough night for Bella's  admirer.  The Captn' undressed and worked his very satisfied manhood  until it was erect. He threw a bucket of cold water on the sleeping man  and removed the blindfold. Aries 1 looked up into his eyes then lowered  his head in shame that became infused also with fear when the pain in  his rectum brought the nights activities clearly back to him. The Captn'  took a knife and cut the ropes binding Aries. Aries 1 laid there  frozen, trembling, waiting. "Take your clothes and be gone from my  sight," the Captn' ordered. At surprising speed, leaving an odoriferous  trail of wind behind him, Aries grabbed up his clothing and ran from the  ship not stopping to dress till he was a fair distance down the beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries 1 was really cool about the story n showed a good sense of humor btw.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Still melting down I see!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

still a sniveling bitch scared to post pics i see. 

you really should see someone about your delusions. sitting here giggling is hardly melting down. tard.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> something reminded me of this today and for those who never saw it and those who'd like a bit of funny.


 
Hoping "those who like a bit of funny " will be as precarious as you?

Well luck would have it you are surrounded by many of them here.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Still melting down I see!




Eddie, who is the fat smurf in your avatar?  Did he ravage your gaping asshole last night too?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2012)

eddie don't have round lips from eating square meals


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Hoping "those who like a bit of funny " will be as precarious as you?
> 
> Well luck would have it you are surrounded by many of them here.



how's this for funny?

your new man crush is fat. 





measurements are what 60 60 60? and has a 27 inch inseam? lol at your tough guy bouncer fantasy this week. who's next weeks fag? maybe you get off on the 95 pounds of shit up that bloated clown's ass? i had a suspicion the crossed arms were hiding a ballooned gut. bingo.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> still a sniveling bitch scared to post pics i see.
> 
> you really should see someone about your delusions. sitting here giggling is hardly melting down. tard.


 
But wasting time posting all that crap is a sign of melting down.

But fortunately you have a few no-life having slugs who'll actually read it.

Your excitement over me acknowledging your existence again means I win.

While you should be doing something productive like working out, you're here
giggling at your own nonsense hoping to get the approval of your fellow
screwballs in effort to "gang-rape" me as you pickle-pusses put it to as
TonyMack says feel better about yourselves and subpar achievements in life.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> eddie don't have round lips from eating square meals


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2012)

And to think I had hoped he hung himself already.  You really are the herpes of this board Eddie.  The board took its Valtrex in high doses thinking it would be cured of you but alas, you have returned yet again with absolutely nothing of value to add less your fat self.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

better look at mr preggers gut here.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> how's this for funny?
> 
> your new man crush is fat.
> 
> measurements are what 60 60 60? and has a 27 inch inseam? lol at your tough guy bouncer fantasy this week. who's next weeks fag? maybe you get off on the 95 pounds of shit up that bloated clown's ass? i had a suspicion the crossed arms were hiding a ballooned gut. bingo.


 
Better than your heinous avatar with some disturbed bitch
who allowed little children to finger-paint scribbles on her face.

Really you and her both need head trama medics to examine you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> wind



stfu eddie. 

knock on my door you pussy... i'll knock your tooth out myself.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Better than your heinous avatar with some disturbed bitch
> who allowed little children to finger-paint scribbles on her face.
> 
> Really you and her both need head trama medics to examine you.




WTF is a trama medic Eddie?  Is that something on Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Better than your heinous avatar with some disturbed bitch
> who allowed little children to finger-paint scribbles on her face.
> 
> Really you and her both need head trama medics to examine you.



your spelling is "trama tizing"

it's trauma nutbag.

why don't you drop the vocabulary bs for now and just learn to spell?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2012)

Then he will need a "trama" medic


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

We simultaneously Eddie the fat sweaty basement dwelling gimp.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

And in addition to obsessing over my avi.......



			
				Little Worm said:
			
		

> Little Wing _*is setting fire to Maddman's tampon.* _


 
You're also making your bizarre wet dreams public and apart of your profile.

Yeah I would say breaking down minute by minute discribes you just fine.

Quickly surpassing REDDOG and becoming a prime candidate for.......


*Meltdown *

Of the Year.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

love your tough guys cheesy bracelet. he even has lard on his head he's so fat. maybe you just bash what you secretly drool for.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> stfu eddie.
> 
> knock on my door you pussy... i'll knock your tooth out myself.


 
HA HA HA HA HA !!!
HA HA HA HA HA !!!
HA HA HA HA HA !!!
HA HA HA HA HA !!!






Now you're actually being funny for once.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2012)

what you mean eddie? when did i meltdown. Seriously I don't remember.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> love your tough guys cheesy bracelet. he even has lard on his head he's so fat. maybe you just bash what you secretly drool for.



Maybe thats why eddie has a thing for KOS


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And in addition to obsessing over my avi.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you honest to fucking god think that is how you spell describes? 


and love the colorful font   like all your other user names resorted to when their panties got twisted.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> what you mean eddie? when did i meltdown. Seriously I don't remember.


 
You meltdown all the time sparky. So much so that KOS was inspired by you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Maybe thats why eddie has a thing for KOS



if by "a thing" you mean a boner, i think you're right.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

eddie, the only thing melting is your rep points bro.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you honest to fucking god think that is how you spell describes?


 
Close enough for someone who isn't sober. You understood anyway.

So you're only making yourself look foolish, bitching about irrelevent shit.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> eddie, the only thing melting is your rep points bro.


 
Yeah I'll let you know when I care dude.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> HA HA HA HA HA !!!
> HA HA HA HA HA !!!
> HA HA HA HA HA !!!
> HA HA HA HA HA !!!
> ...



what's this lovely shade? twisted panties pansy blue? what kind of *pansy *ass guy uses "sunflower" instead of yellow to describe well, yellow?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

oufinny said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH you have returned yet again with absolutely nothing of value to add less your fat self.


 
If I was fat, I would not be making fun of KOS, Azza, Little Worm, etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah I'll let you know when I care dude.



we all remember your crybaby threads eddie.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

eddie if you weren't either a complete buttugly loser or total pussy or BOTH you'd have the nuggets to post up. you don't so nothing you say matters. i can say i'm a lovely shade of violet, proving it is another story. you're too fucking "sunflower" to put yourself up for scrutiny.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wingman said:


> we all remember your crybaby threads eddie.


 
No man, you are the only dude whose life sucks that much to recall it.

But its okay "bro" as the saying goes "time heals all wounds" brah.

So there's still hope for a ballsy stud like you to rise above the struggles.




Little Wingman said:


> eddie if you weren't either a complete buttugly loser or total pussy or BOTH you'd have the nuggets to post up. you don't so nothing you say matters. i can say i'm a lovely shade of violet, proving it is another story. you're too fucking "sunflower" to put yourself up for scrutiny.


 
You're not baiting me into doing something you don't really want to do.

So give it up. I'm starting to regret acknowledging your nagging existence again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I'm a scared little pussy and i need to remain anonymous




fixed it 

and i can still spell when i drink. no excuse. stupid is as stupid posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

and the story is funny. too bad that stick is so far up your ass you can't enjoy life.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> fixed it
> 
> and i can still spell when i drink. no excuse.


 
Umm, last I checked coffee doesn't intoxicate anyone.


FAIL.



Little Wing said:


> stupid is as stupid posts.


 
For once we agree, with you being the expert who displays that constantly.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> If I was fat, I would not be making fun of KOS, Azza, Little Worm, etc.



Post a picture you useless fuck.  Oh yeah, can't upload them on your moms computer?  Scared to let everyone know you are just a fat useless sack of shit that no one cares about?


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> eddie, the only thing melting is your rep points bro.



Yess, anal gapped him again today, kinda becoming another way to celebrate humpday. Nothing like ramming negs through his sloppy sphincter.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and the story is funny. too bad that stick is so far up your ass you can't enjoy life.


 
Speaking of stories, tell me about your fascination with face-paint girl in your avi??


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Post a picture you useless fuck.


 

Why?

What do I gain?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Yess, anal gapped him again today, kinda becoming another way to celebrate humpday. Nothing like ramming negs through his sloppy sphincter.




A gang of HIV positive freed slaves raped Eddie then shoved the wide end of a softball bat in his ass.  The ER worked on poor Eddie for 6 hours last night.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Yess, anal gapped him again today, kinda becoming another way to celebrate humpday. Nothing like ramming negs through his sloppy sphincter.


 

Really guy .... you need to find yourself a wingman so he can find you girl.

Then with any luck you could properly get laid and start posting more sensible quips.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Why?
> 
> What do I gain?



credibility.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> credibility.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Speaking of stories, tell me about your fascination with face-paint girl in your avi??



it's a piece by an artist and i think it's cool it's not some guy i want to slob the knob off of. very different from how you choose your avatars but it works for me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Eddie's story he tells himself is he is such a force to be reckoned with online his family would be in danger if he posts _*anything*_ that might lead one to him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

he can probably be found blowing a horse in houston out behind some sun-leathered hooker's house.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Really guy .... you need to find yourself a wingman so he can find you girl.
> 
> Then with any luck you could properly get laid and start posting more sensible quips.



I already have a girl, it's you. Of course banging up the sides of your blown out ass is getting a bit old. I think I'll start eye fucking you again  I'll probably have to start handing out reps to newbs again so I can neg you more.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> A gang of HIV positive freed slaves raped Eddie then shoved the wide end of a softball bat in his ass. The ER worked on poor Eddie for 6 hours last night.


 
The clan of 8 drug smugglers and child molesters tried to sneak Big Pimpin across the mexican border a couple days back, but unforseen circumstances threw a wrench into those plans and they decided to leavethe sweaty panic-stricken lug in his Calvin Klein's laying on his back in a brush/weed covered ditch where it took 45 hrs for authorities to finally save the useless, ungrateful bastard just so he could return here to one place he fells secure and adored by fellow pusillanimous assenters that herald him as some type symbol of hope and optimism. 

Its just pathetic I tell you. Deplorable.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a piece by an artist and i think it's cool


 
Another example of why neither thinking or understanding coolness isn't your strong suit.

I do not slob the knob (whatever the hell that means) off my avatars.
I'm a man therefore for I use images of men, unlike Vibrant and DOMS.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a piece by an artist and i think it's cool it's not some guy i want to slob the knob off of. very different from how you choose your avatars but it works for me.




This is the only art Eddie knows.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I already have a girl, it's you. Of course banging up the sides of your blown out ass is getting a bit old. I think I'll start eye fucking you again I'll probably have to start handing out reps to newbs again so I can neg you more.


 
You consider neg reps a form of "eye fucking" me ??

HA HA HA such a buffoon. To be expected with a juice-monkey failure.

What you should start doing is relying less on roids and put in more work
into your training so you could amount to something physically and perhaps
would even better your mental health and ability to communicate and snag
the ladies, beyond the little swinsuit layout specials in the muscle magazines.


ROFL @ YOU.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Another example of why neither thinking or understanding coolness isn't your strong suit.
> 
> I do not *slob the knob (whatever the hell that means*) off my avatars.
> *I'm a man* therefore for I use images of men, unlike Vibrant and DOMS.




Are you kidding me? you call yourself a man and you don't know what "slob the knob" means?  Any male over 13 years old knows what the hell that means!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Eddie's story he tells himself is he is such a force to be reckoned with online his family would be in danger if he posts _*anything*_ that might lead one to him.


 


Little Wing said:


> he can probably be found blowing a horse in houston out behind some sun-leathered hooker's house.


 
Sounds like he is caught between a rock and hard place.

And I don't mean your fossilized vagina. But too bad for him regardless.





Big Pimpin said:


> This is the only art Eddie knows.


 
Interesting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Are you kidding me? you call yourself a man and you don't know what "slob the knob" means?  Any male over 13 years old knows what the hell that means!



*all* of his usernames do that. whoever that is, whoever you are, whatever that is. people from md say, "yep, that's eddie"  after reading even just a couple of his posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> The clan of 8 drug smugglers and child molesters tried to sneak Big Pimpin across the mexican border a couple days back, but circumstances threw a wrench into those plans and they decided to leavethe sweaty panic-stricken lug in his Calvin Klein's laying on his back in a brush/weed covered ditch where it took 45 hrs for authorities to finally save the useless, ungrateful bastard just so he could return here to one place he fells secure and adored by fellow pusillanimous assenters that herald him as some type symbol of hope and optimism.
> 
> Its just pathetic I tell you. Deplorable.




unforseen? wanna try that one again? if you know a lot of words you should be able to think this through. for and fore are different...


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> unforseen? wanna try that one again? if you know a lot of words you should be able to think this through. for and fore are different...


Aww, let him be. Let's talk about how to get you to post more pics(naked)


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Are you kidding me? you call yourself a man and you don't know what "slob the knob" means? Any male over 13 years old knows what the hell that means!


 

Sorry but outdated lingos or slogans doesn't resonate with the younger generation.

Hell I would never even utter that lame ass bullshit when I reach the age of 60.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Aww, let him be. Let's talk about how to get you to post more pics(naked)



i don't have many naked pics because i weigh 30 pounds more than the nice but still too high bf pics from age 44. i do however have several sexy videos demonstrating various lovely gifts  if you get my drift. they are hot i promise. i will gladly share said vids after all attached legal documents are signed with the person that relieves eddie of his tooth. said gifts can be seen in the sex toy thread.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> credibility.


 
From who?

And it would not satisfy me if that's what you expect.



Aries1 said:


> Aww, let him be. Let's talk about how to get you to post more pics(naked)


 
I'm assume you have specialized re-enforced protective glasses to handle such a sight ??


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> From who?
> 
> And it would not satisfy me if that's what you expect.
> 
> ...



eddie only a fag likes you needs cootie glasses to look at naked girls. i'll post a pic just for you in this thread when i take my pics.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> eddie only a fag likes you needs cootie glasses to look at naked girls.


 
Nah, only when I am doing welding work or sawing, or about to gaze
at an abomination of a so-called "woman" claiming to be in great shape.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

wait for the pic gimpman it will make you drool i promise.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Nah, only when I am doing welding work or sawing, or about to gaze
> at an abomination of a so-called "woman" claiming to be in great shape.




Eddie wears safety glasses when he uses his saw.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

i think he was that kid no one wanted to play with cuz he thinks a game of ping pong is supposed to last all day. jeeze. get bored already.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> From who?
> 
> And it would not satisfy me if that's what you expect.



Not from...for...you IDIOT!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> wait for the pic gimpman it will make you drool i promise.


 
Only if its anyone BUT YOU would that ever happen.



Little Wing said:


> i think he was that kid no one wanted to play with cuz he thinks a game of ping pong is supposed to last all day. jeeze. get bored already.


 

A loser's mentality ^^ who's wilting under the pressure of humilation/ownage.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Not from...for...you IDIOT!


 

Oh boy, I actually forgot how much of a dunce you are GreenDonkey.

I'm looking for the individual who has enough credibility to warrent me
posting pics because I have yet to see it since joining here Aug 2011.

I already know my own credibility is solid.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You consider neg reps a form of "eye fucking" me ??
> .
> 
> What you should start doing is relying less on roids and put in more work
> ...



At least I have pictures of myself posted instead of someone I wish I was. That alone puts me in a position of dominance over you. The neg reps are there to remind you that you are submissive and just a toy for me. I play with you when I want and ignore your whimpers when I'm done. Now go back into your box gimp, I'm done with you for now.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> At least I have pictures of myself posted instead of someone I wish I was.


 
Reversing that strategy would be an improvement in your case.



tommygunz said:


> That alone puts me in a position of dominance over you.


 
In your own dream-laiden mind.

Reality is you couldn't even dominate a poodle.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Oh boy, I actually forgot how much of a dunce you are GreenDonkey.
> 
> I'm looking for the individual who has enough credibility to warrent me
> posting pics because I have yet to see it since joining here Aug 2011.
> ...



anyone else just see an insecure little pussy making excuses?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Reversing that strategy would be an improvement in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a third grader could dominate you in spelling.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a third grader could dominate you in spelling.


Who are you kidding? A third grader would dominate him physically.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

the funny thing is he's stuck with that shit stuffed dude's pic now cuz if he changes it everyone will think he caved.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I like sucking black cock



Control yourself, you are embarrassing the gay community.

PS. You're a faggot, you faggot.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Reversing that strategy would be an improvement in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:owned:


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the funny thing is he's stuck with that shit stuffed dude's pic now cuz if he changes it everyone will think he caved.



I think you're giving him too much credit. 

I mean, think about it. He keeps coming back to a forum where nobody likes him. He just keeps coming back...

What kind of a ruined person do you have to be to do that to yourself?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> From who?
> 
> And it would not satisfy me if that's what you expect.
> 
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Who are you kidding? A third grader would dominate him physically.





well he did say he babysits. perhaps you're onto the reason for his need to feel he e-dominates people.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> anyone else just see an insecure little pussy making excuses?


 
Me insecure? Now you've really gone off your rocker.



Little Wing said:


> a third grader could dominate you in spelling.


 


DOMS said:


> Who are you kidding? A third grader would dominate him physically.


 
Not possible in either scenario.



Little Wing said:


> the funny thing is he's stuck with that shit stuffed dude's pic now cuz if he changes it everyone will think he caved.


 
I do as I want and your perception is of no significance to me.



DOMS said:


> I think you're giving him too much credit.
> 
> I mean, think about it. He keeps coming back to a forum where nobody likes him. He just keeps coming back...
> 
> What kind of a ruined person do you have to be to do that to yourself?


 
Trust me son, very few people are as disturbed as you.

And I am not here to be liked, that gets me nothing of value.



Little Wing said:


> well he did say he babysits. perhaps you're onto the reason for his need to feel he e-dominates people.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And I am not here to be liked, that gets me nothing of value.



Then why are you here?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Then why are you here?


 
Read training information and have occassional sports banter.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> In your own dream-laiden mind.
> 
> Reality is you couldn't even dominate a poodle.



Everyone on this board dominates you, just like mommy does. Face it Ed this reminds you of when she puts things in your ass to make you be a good boy. That's why you crave our attention.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

what kind of grown man has sonic the hedgehog sigs? kinda "special" isn't it? 

do you work on the music, art, or games? maybe that i could respect but a grown man obsessed with sonic is a joke.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone click on Madmans Sonic the Hedgehog fetish?

Sonic the Hedgehog raped Madmans mother……..


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> That's why you crave our attention.


 
Actually I don't, I simply give an opinion.

And you idiots flock to my posts like bees to honey.




Little Wing said:


> what kind of grown man has sonic the hedgehog sigs? kinda "special" isn't it?
> 
> do you work on the music, art, or games? maybe that i could respect but a grown man obsessed with sonic is a joke.


 


azza1971 said:


> Anyone click on Madmans Sonic the Hedgehog fetish?
> 
> Sonic the Hedgehog raped Madmans mother……..


 
Sonic is more mainstream and appealing to adults than you could ever realize...






YouTube Video












But senile fucktards with weight and emotional issues are clueless on numerous occurances.


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

......when your dancing with your honey.....and your nose gets a runny...you might think its funny......but its snot.............


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

does ANY other adult here like sonic as much as eddie does?

and people don't flock to your post you rere they flock to get a turn punching you in the head. you need some serious meds.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think he was that kid no one wanted to play with cuz he thinks a game of ping pong is supposed to last all day. jeeze. get bored already.



he ruins peoples games, when he played ping pong in school it got way to serious, every time he lost (which was all the time) he drop his dacks, get on the ping pong table and insert 6 ping pong balls into his ass, then shoot them across the room. Only other person that played with then was Nohweliian who had his mouth open and ready to catch??????..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

creative.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 25, 2012)

Why won't my damn iPad let me rep!  So much deserving in here!  I'll get you guys and LW when I can, thanks for the laughs...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eddies mom would stick hotdogs up his ass so the family dog would play with him,


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> how's this for funny?
> 
> your new man crush is fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Read training information and have occassional sports banter.



You have no friends, do you? I kinda feel sorry for you, being lonely all the time. So desperate for human acknowledgement you constantly lash out at those around you, all the while hoping for acceptance.

Or more than likely, you're just a piece of shit.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and people don't flock to your post you rere they flock to get a turn punching you in the head. you need some serious meds.


 
Unlike reality, when men don't flock to chat with you because of your "beauty".

"Punching me in the head." LOL that's a funny way of looking at things through warped eyes there granny.



tommygunz said:


> You have no friends, do you? I kinda feel sorry for you, being lonely all the time.


 
I have plenty of associates who support when its imperative.



tommygunz said:


> Or more than likely, you're just a piece of shit.


 
Only kvetching imbeciles view me in that way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Little Wing* 

 
 				Little Wing    _ *is setting fire to Maddman's tampon.* _
  Edit  


                Join Date: Mar 2004
                 Location: Bangor, Maine
                   Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                       Posts: 29,278                 




























































































  Reputation: *731871066*
* 


*
how's your rep here gimpman?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

not being able to drive and hold a sick kitten, i called a friend in the middle of the night to make an emergency trip to the vets. he was here within minutes and felt so bad for me when they couldn't help the kitten he paid the rather substantial bill. i had the cash but he wanted to do it. he's been a friend 20 years and there never was or will be any romantic or sexual thing there. he's a _friend_. one of several i have that would come get me if i said i'm on the other side of the country and need to get home. i doubt you have anyone that cares about you like that when there's nothing to gain but friendship. you haven't a clue that there is value in other people. you're a lonely angry mental case.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Eddies mom would stick hotdogs up his ass so the family dog would play with him,


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> "
> 
> 
> I have plenty of associates who support when its imperative.
> ...


 
What ever you say Ed. BTW love your new avi. Isn't that the same tatoo that drunk frat girls get on their neck that means "easy lay"?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

i see a lot of people punching you in the head eddie. just because you don't read you rep comments doesn't mean the rest of us can't


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> What ever you say Ed. BTW love your new avi. Isn't that the same tatoo that drunk frat girls get on their neck that means "easy lay"?




lmao i didn't realize he changed it. ha. owned.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Originally Posted by *Little Wing*
> 
> 
> Little Wing _*is setting fire to Maddman's tampon.* _
> ...


 
Fine.



tommygunz said:


> What ever you say Ed. BTW love your new avi. Isn't that the same tatoo that drunk frat girls get on their neck that means "easy lay"?


 
No you ditzy clod, its means fearless.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> No you ditzy clod, its means fearless.



"Fearless faggot"

I raped your mother.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

apparently i think anyway... that he thinks it says never give up.


he only has the symbol that means not.

The word Never Give Up in Chinese Characters and Japanese Kanji Symbols / Letters / Words / Glyphs


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

no fear is this

Fearless in Chinese Characters and Japanese Kanji Symbols / Letters / Words / Glyphs


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

apparently he is NOT fearless 

and we have trained him to answer to gimpman.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

he is OWNING the shit out of us.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ You posted your ugly pics yet? ^^


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^ You posted your ugly pics yet? ^^



You're a faggot.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're a faggot.


 

^^^^^^^^^
Sapphic.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Sapphic.



Nice avatar change faggot. You're a faggot.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Nice avatar change faggot. You're a faggot.











Eddie must be a redneck from 1990.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Nice avatar change faggot.


 
^^^^^^^^^ 
Sapphic

You need to change yours.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet Eddie's mom has a Camaro Berlinetta with window louvers and a 8 track player parked out in front of their single wide.  








Here it is parked in front of the dumpster in which she swallows bum cum in trade for her heroin fix.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Sapphic
> 
> You need to change yours.




I raped your mother. I broke her pussy.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother. I broke her pussy.


 
Hey Sapphic !!!



Please change your avatar. Shirtless Bruce is an eye-sore.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Hey Sapphic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please change your avatar. Shirtless Bruce is an eye-sore.



I can't be that because I rape your mother. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:clapping:


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I want to suck all the hair off of your nuts



You're a faggot. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

dear god now he has wile e coyote's eyes in his avi.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god now he has wile e coyote's eyes in his avi.


 
Yeah Little Worm has offically gone off the deep end.

But in other somewhat less shocking news, this "art" is truly hideous.....







Only Little Wing's true idenity is 100 times more egregious.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah Little Worm has offically fell off the deep end.
> 
> But in other slightly less shocking news, this "art is truly hideous.....
> 
> ...



For someone with no fear you are too much of a pussy to post here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah Little Worm has offically gone off the deep end.
> 
> But in other somewhat less shocking news, this "art" is truly hideous.....
> 
> ...



what's hideous is the weakness you consistently display by changing your avatar when we shit on it. only a pussy would get so butt hurt he changes something he likes cuz others make fun of it. my avi is still up cuz i like it, so is my ducklips pic. you're *weak* and you give way too much of a fuck what others say despite your bs spiel of how we don't matter to you.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what's hideous is the weakness you consistently display by changing your avatar when we shit on it. only a pussy would get so butt hurt he changes something he likes cuz others make fun of it. my avi is still up cuz i like it, so is my ducklips pic. you're *weak* and you give way too much of a fuck what others say despite your bs spiel of how we don't matter to you.



Madmann has a lot of emotional issues after being raped by his dog and father.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann has a lot of emotional issues after being raped by his dog and father.


 
No issues at all little stinker.

I enjoy being a better man than you.



Little Wing said:


> what's hideous is the weakness you consistently display by changing your avatar when we shit on it. only a pussy would get so butt hurt he changes something he likes cuz others make fun of it.


 
I do as I please, has nothing to do with you or your dumbass confreres.



Little Wing said:


> my avi is still up cuz i like it, so is my ducklips pic. you're *weak* and you give way too much of a fuck what others say despite your bs spiel of how we don't matter to you.


 
And your bedlamite logic continues to spiral downward. 

Give it up granny. You can't win. Story of your existence.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

the only thing you win at gimpman is self delusion.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the only thing you win at is self delusion.


 
That's not what my girlfriend says or any other girl before her
who I've satisfied throughout my life before discarding them.

But your head is like a brickwall so nothing I say will get beyond it.

Just enjoy being comfortable in the one place where your nescience is truly embraced.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 26, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, who is the fat smurf in your avatar? Did he ravage your gaping asshole last night too?


 

Not so fast!!  

No more fat blue smurf - BUT instead we now have a high school t-shirt slogan for an Avi =


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> more crazy shit you need up to believe so you can feel ok with yourself that just backfires and screams crazy




your social ineptitude and mental illness shows in almost everything you say. you are nowhere near normal.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2012)

now he's wile e coyote


----------



## Madmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> your social ineptitude and mental illness shows in almost everything you say. you are nowhere near normal.


 
Someone who relies heavily on online support is even less than anomalous.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Someone who relies heavily on online support is even less than abnormal.



I raped your mother.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That's not what my girlfriend says or any other girl before her
> who I've satisfied throughout my life before discarding them.



C'mon Ed we all know you discard them because they won't hold air anymore.

But hey on another note, after I repped all the members who repped me for negging you, I can neg you again.  So I'm thinking this is a great day


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> lmao i didn't realize he changed it. ha. owned.



You made him change avatar, I see you can manipulate him...now tell that slob it's that time of the month to change his undies.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> C'mon Ed we all know you discard them because they won't hold air anymore.


 
Not that you have a clue about how to deal with women
but I discard them when they no longer please me sexually.




tommygunz said:


> But hey on another note, after I repped all the members who repped me for negging you, I can neg you again. So I'm thinking this is a great day


 
Great day for me is hearing that you had an accident and suffered
seperated shoulders, fractured wrists, and head trauma which I'd
hope culminates in you not being able to use the internet for months.



min0 lee said:


> You made him change avatar, I see you can manipulate him...now tell that slob it's that time of the month to change his undies.


 
Little Witch controls me about as much as she controls you.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Not that you have a clue about how to deal with women
> but I discard them when they no longer please me sexually.
> 
> Great day for me is hearing that you had an accident and suffered
> ...





You still bellyaching? 

I thought someone would have had you committed by now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> You made him change avatar, I see you can manipulate him...now tell that slob it's that time of the month to change his undies.



i granted him a one day reprieve for actually posting something funny.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 27, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> You still bellyaching?


 
Nope just addressing/correcting the retarded post of your idiot friends.



Little Wing said:


> i granted him a one day reprieve for actually posting something funny.


 
YAWN


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Not that I have a clue about how to deal with women
> but I discard them when they no longer please me sexually.
> 
> 
> ...




You mean when they reach puberty?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Little Witch controls me about as much as she controls you.



You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## gearin up (Jan 28, 2012)

I realize that everyone here has owned gentleman/madmann/ect.ect but nobody does it quite as well as Little Wing.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> You mean when they reach puberty?


 
You are so weak, please give up, you're a walking embarrassment.



min0 lee said:


> You say that like its a bad thing.


 
NO SHIT that's because it would be fucking moron.



gearin up said:


> I realize that everyone here has owned gentleman/madmann/ect.ect but nobody does it quite as well as Little Wing.


 
Hey faggot stop being so stupid and actually go workout.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

in case anyone hasn't realized what makes this little closet homo named eddie tick well here ya go





Little Wing said:


> ....
> 
> you say you come here to learn but that's bullshit or you'd know why  people are really here. you'd have been to threads where more happens  than *you trolling for cock and trying to make men mad enough to verbally  piss on you. you're nothing but a closet fag with masochistic desires  trying to generate fantasies by getting the men here to talk angry to  you.
> *
> who wants to neg this cunt for me?


----------



## troubador (Jan 28, 2012)

You know, I think every single person on this board is wrong and Madmann isn't really a delusional illiterate asshole. Everyone hates eddie but it's because they're jealous of his ostentatious life and women he discards.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2012)

troubador said:


> You know, I think every single person on this board is wrong and Madmann isn't really a delusional illiterate asshole. Everyone hates eddie but it's because they're jealous of his ostentatious life and women he discards.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

troubador said:


> You know, I think every single person on this board is wrong and Madmann isn't really a delusional illiterate asshole.


 
Just pathetic. Why does anyone humor this ^^^ buffoonish neanderthal?



troubador said:


> Everyone hates eddie but it's because they're jealous of his ostentatious life and women he discards.


 
They can hate him all they fucking want, I am not him.

Amazing that even a simpleton like you struggles to understand a simple fact.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just pathetic. Why does anyone humor this ^^^ buffoonish neanderthal?



Buffoonish neanderthal? How much reading did you have to do to understand those words? Do you understand those words? Have you ever swallowed your tongue?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Buffoonish neanderthal? How much reading did you have to do to understand those words? Do you understand those words? Have you ever swallowed your tongue?


 
WTF are you talking about idiot?

He's a buffoonish neanderthal, meaning he's the stupidest of them all.

Then again maybe its YOU who should really  hold claim to that title.

Be nice if you were swallowed by an ocean of water as in = d-r-o-w-n-i-n-g.

You understand that word you fucktarded bitch??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2012)

No but he swallowed alot of cock


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ggrr...ggaahhh...uurrrr...ahhhh



It does appear that you have swallowed your tongue.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> No but he swallowed alot of cock


 
Umm, that was your father, following the footsteps of his father.



DOMS said:


> It does appear you have swallowed your tongue.


 
Swallow some nails you fucking waste of oxygen.


----------



## troubador (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> They can hate him all they fucking want, I am not him.



But that's not what you told me on the babysitting forum. I'm confused eddie. Are we still friends?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Umm, that was your father, following the footsteps of his father.
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow some nails you fucking waste of oxygen.



Come on eddie really, Jesus Christ your getting fucking weak, No wonder Little Wing is owning you so easily. You blow son, like your mother, following in the footsteps of her mother.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> No but he swallowed alot of cock


 I bet he doesn't have a gag reflex anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Come on eddie really, Jesus Christ your getting fucking weak, No wonder Little Wing is owning you so easily. You blow son, like your mother, following in the footsteps of her mother.


He blows like he's on his knees in front of his dad.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

troubador said:


> But that's not what you told me on the babysitting forum. I'm confused eddie. Are we still friends?


 
Grant me a huge wish and shot yourself.



REDDOG309 said:


> Come on eddie really, Jesus Christ your getting fucking weak, No wonder Little Wing is owning you so easily. You blow son, like your mother, following in the footsteps of her mother.


 
True weaklings utter the words "Jesus Christ."

Keep on failing you oblivious numbskull.



DOMS said:


> He blows like he's on his knees in front of his dad.


 
That's not what your one ex-girlfriend said after your change in sexual orientation.

She caught you sucking another man's cock on your knees, leading to her dumpage of you.


----------



## troubador (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Grant me a huge wish and shot yourself.



But literate eddie, I don't have a time machine. How many hours babysitting will it take to buy one?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

troubador said:


> But literate eddie, I don't have a time machine. How many hours babysitting will it take to buy one?


 
Why the fuck would you ask me that shit Tiffany??

Borrow a gun if you have to, load it, point it at yourself.

Pull the trigger ....... BAM ....... done. Pretty simple no??


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That's not what your one ex-girlfriend said after your change in sexual orientation.
> 
> She caught you sucking another man's cock on your knees, leading to her dumpage of you.



Once again, proving you're young, retarded, or both.

"change in sexual orientation"? You're pseudo-intellectual personae is a joke that writes itself.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> No but he swallowed alot of cock





REDDOG309 said:


> Come on eddie really, Jesus Christ your getting fucking weak, No wonder Little Wing is owning you so easily. You blow son, like your mother, following in the footsteps of her mother.




you're on fire today. lol


----------



## troubador (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Why the fuck would you ask me that shit



Because you're so literate and clearly know that 'shot' is past tense. 

Keep acting like we're not best friends eddie and I'll tell your mom we're not going to see Sonic on Ice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Why the fuck would you ask me that shit Tiffany??
> 
> Borrow a gun if you have to, load it, point it at yourself.
> 
> Pull the trigger ....... BAM ....... done. Pretty simple no??



he asked cuz you said shot not shoot retard. not very calm under fire are you?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

troubador said:


> Because you're so literate and clearly know that 'shot' is past tense.
> 
> Keep acting like we're not best friends eddie and I'll tell your mom we're not going to see Sonic on Ice.


 
Reality Check: you are nothing to me.



Little Wing said:


> he asked cuz you said shot not shoot retard. not very calm under fire are you?


 
Go fuck yourself lunatic swamp beast.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann    _ *has a master plan.* _



				Join Date: Aug 2011
 				Location: -
 				  Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  				 					Posts: 2,084 				







  Reputation: *51981

* Madmann    _ *has a master plan.* _



				Join Date: Aug 2011
 				Location: -
 				  Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  				 					Posts: 2,085 				







  Reputation: *-316247


*


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Madmann _*has a master plan.* _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Obviously its you who has nothing better to do than pester me.

Hypocritical piece of sidewalk garbage, I pity anyone related to you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> nothing better to do than pester
> 
> Hypocritical



oh the irony.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> oh the irony.




Sometimes, I really believe that he doesn't know.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

he has to be mentally ill. sometimes that makes me feel bad... for a second. mentaly ill people can be so friggin funny by accident n this is a perfect example. he DOESN'T know.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you're on fire today. lol


Is it safe to say his boyfriend's back or wha?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

reddog doesn't have a boyfriend. reddog is with aries 1's wife who ran off with reddog when aries 1 got too fat shortly _after_ they had 3 beautiful daughters.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 28, 2012)

ahhhh....musta been someone named benji?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

if there is any gay action in here Built will be sorry she missed it.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Umm, that was my father, following the footsteps of my father and i will follow, it???s my family tradition.
> 
> *True*
> 
> I will Swallow some nails i am a fucking waste of oxygen.



You could use your oxygen for blowing up your date???..


----------



## Madmann (Jan 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You could use your oxygen for blowing up your date???..


 
Funny thing is if YOU tried it even blowup dolls will float away from you.

You repell women of all kinds, YOU'RE PATHETIC, a living piece of rubbish.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Funny thing is if YOU tried it even blowup dolls will float away from you.
> 
> You repell women of all kinds, YOU'RE PATHETIC, a living piece of rubbish.




Looked who popped out of the toilet today.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Looked who popped out of the toilet today.


 
Sorry but the frog you love unconditionally does not post on IM. 

But maybe your life would actually become significant if you tought
your pet to do a trick of some sort like that, doubtful, but possible.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Sorry but the frog you love unconditionally does not post on IM.
> 
> But maybe your life would actually become significant if you tought
> your pet to do a trick of some sort like that, doubtful, but possible.



"tought"   


Eddie, when I transmit my 941 taxes every Tuesday, it makes me quite aware of how relevant I am and how relevant I am to many people making mortgage payments, car payments and paying tuition.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann said:


> tought





increasing your vocabulary isn't making you look and smarter when you can't even spell simple words.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 30, 2012)

*Yawn.*



Big Pimpin said:


> "tought"
> 
> 
> Eddie, when I transmit my 941 taxes every Tuesday, it makes me quite aware of how relevant I am and how relevant I am to many people making mortgage payments, car payments and paying tuition.


 
Whooptee fucking doo for you Bobby.

Really setting the world on fire you are mr sunshine.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> increasing your vocabulary isn't making you look and smarter when you can't even spell simple words.


 

Enough with the spelling shit okay you fucking imbecilic slop-bucket.

People know what I'm saying which is admirable for a often drunk person.

The sad thing is your spelling police routine is the only time you make any sense.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Whooptee fucking doo for you Bobby.
> 
> Really setting the world on fire you are mr sunshine.



Go make yourself relevant Eddie and play some more Sonic because the grown ups here are talking.  Go away and play now little Eddie and make sure you do your Concepts of Basic Math homework.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Go make yourself relevant Eddie and play some more Sonic because the grown ups here are talking. Go away and play now little Eddie and make sure you do your Concepts of Basic Math homework.


 
No Bobby, thankfully you are not the boss of me.

And the "grown ups" are having off-kilter discussions that 
most sane people would laughed at or be very alarmed by.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann said:


> you are not the boss of me.



hmmmm maybe he is 12.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It does appear that you have swallowed your tongue.



He swallowed a lot of jizz.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Go make yourself relevant Eddie and play some more Sonic :








YouTube Video


----------



## gearin up (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann said:


> you are not the boss of me.


 lol this is what you came up with lol you lol are a lol dim-witted little child lol. I cant stop laughing!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmann spends 18 hours a day 6 days a week on IM, he must not get pussy. Also, I rape his mother.


----------



## troubador (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## troubador (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2012)

ohhh shit i accidentally pos repped Madman, i called him an ass felcher though…….double negging to come hey gimp boy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Jan 31, 2012)

*ROLF @ Little Wing masterbating to Sonic pics.*



gearin up said:


> lol this is what you came up with lol you lol are a lol dim-witted little child lol. I cant stop laughing!!


 
I can't stop gagging and nearly puking at the sight of your avi.

Don't reply to me with garbage anymore so I don't have to suffer.



Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann spends 18 hours a day 6 days a week on IM, he must not get pussy.


 
Such preposterous calculations. You sir are a bore.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>


 
Eddie does this make your no no parts feel funny? Quick go tell mommy so she can fix it for you with some medicine in your poopie hole. What a good boy.


----------



## troubador (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>



I'm not sure if eddie will feel good or bad about this.


----------

